# سلام الرب  ممكن اكواد  دينية  لمنتدى php



## صائدالقلوب (14 أبريل 2008)

سلام الرب 

انشاء الله بخير  
عندي منتدي  خاص  بمدينة  المسيحية  ومحتاج اكواد  دينية 

مثلا  
ترانيم  
او  ماوس  صليب  مشع 
او  اي  خدمة واكون شاكر الكم


----------



## Yes_Or_No (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سلام الرب  ممكن اكواد  دينية  لمنتدى php*

*في مكتبه تحميلات مسيحية تقدر تحط فيها لينكاتك *

*والملفات الصوتيه واي التحميلات *

*لو عايزها اكتبلي هنا وانا هظبتلك نسخة و ابعتهالك *

*رابط للمشاهدة : *

*http://www.mar-mina.com/Downloads/index.php*

*دي مكتبه من تصميمي وبرمجتي*


----------



## صائدالقلوب (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سلام الرب  ممكن اكواد  دينية  لمنتدى php*

عند روابط مباشرة لترانيم  احطها بكود صوتي وتشغل   فورا ؟


----------

